# Tool Appraiser



## alejandro (May 27, 2008)

My crazy ex-wife, soon to be ex, is going after my tools now in the divorce case and so I need an appraiser to value the estimate of my tools so I can pay her half...Where or who can appraise tool value?. I'm located in Southern Calif.
​


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Pawn shop.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

You got a sledgehammer in that tool collection, if so I can tell you how to fix all of your problems, and you won't need a tool appraiser with my method. 


.


----------



## MR.WRENCH (Apr 20, 2008)

alejandro said:


> My crazy ex-wife, soon to be ex, is going after my tools now in the divorce case and so I need an appraiser to value the estimate of my tools so I can pay her half...Where or who can appraise tool value?. I'm located in Southern Calif.
> ​


wow! she's going after your tools? ARE YOU SERIOUS!?!?!?!? smh. may god walk with you on this one.


----------



## dayusex (Jan 12, 2008)

i would rather just sell them to friends for a buck each


----------



## SES Constructio (Mar 1, 2008)

I would sell them for cheap and then use the money you would have had to pay her to buy new. Are you going after half of her cloths?


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

KillerToiletSpi said:


> Pawn shop.


yea, if you figure the prices they pay for tools, you should be able to buy her share back for $10.


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

Shouldn't the laws of depreciation apply.I use a 6 year depreciation schedule.
-The 1st year they lose 5% of their value
-the years 2,3,4&5 are all 20% of their value
-the last year is 15%
Theoretically they lose their useful life after 6 years.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

threaderman said:


> Shouldn't the laws of depreciation apply.I use a 6 year depreciation schedule.
> -The 1st year they lose 5% of their value
> -the years 2,3,4&5 are all 20% of their value
> -the last year is 15%
> Theoretically they lose their useful life after 6 years.


He lists his trade as automotive.

Snap On never loses it's value, nor does Matco, Mac, or Cornwell.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

I think Alejandro is really Alejandra going for the kill:w00t:


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

rbsremodeling said:


> I think Alejandro is really Alejandra going for the kill:w00t:


Good point, I can't see any woman having the nerve to go after my tools or having any idea what they are worth.



.


----------



## leakygoose (Dec 14, 2007)

Crazy ***** , this is tabo . Hide them ,give them to friends to hold on to ,tell her you had them before her . Give her half the bills
A buddy of mine , a framer ,got in a fight with his girlfriend and she took his hammer . Thats just mean ,if it wasn't for that thing between their legs there would be a bounty on them.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Anybody that has tried to sell used tools/equipment, been to a flea market or yard sale knows what used tools go for. With the exception of very high-end large machines you're pretty lucky to get 20 cents to the dollar depending on condition.

Here, if they were purchased before the marriage they are not common property, thus still yours. As they pertain to your livelyhood you can buy out the stuff purchased SINCE the marriage at 50% of the value. I'd need 3 offers and I'd get them all from flea market guys. She can have them appraised as well and probably will. Just ensure that her appraiser(s) is a used tool dealer and the numbers will be close.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Weigh them and then phone up the scrapyard to get today's price on scrap steel.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Excellent idea md but I don't think that it would fly in court.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Hang on a second...what kind of lawyer do you have? Check the law...you cannot take a tradesmens tools, they are his trade. That would be like a dentist losing half the value of his drill, chair and overhead light.

I got divorced over 12 years ago...judge wouldn't let her touch my tools. Everything else was fair game and she pretty much took it all, but I did get to keep the tools without incident.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Chris Johnson said:


> Hang on a second...what kind of lawyer do you have? Check the law...you cannot take a tradesmens tools, they are his trade. That would be like a dentist losing half the value of his drill, chair and overhead light.
> 
> I got divorced over 12 years ago...judge wouldn't let her touch my tools. Everything else was fair game and she pretty much took it all, but I did get to keep the tools without incident.


Wow, if that's the case, even more reasons to buy more tools! 

(is a bass boat a tool?)


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

Teetorbilt said:


> Anybody that has tried to sell used tools/equipment, been to a flea market or yard sale knows what used tools go for. With the exception of very high-end large machines you're pretty lucky to get 20 cents to the dollar depending on condition.
> 
> Here, if they were purchased before the marriage they are not common property, thus still yours. As they pertain to your livelyhood you can buy out the stuff purchased SINCE the marriage at 50% of the value. I'd need 3 offers and I'd get them all from flea market guys. She can have them appraised as well and probably will. Just ensure that her appraiser(s) is a used tool dealer and the numbers will be close.


I was joking a bit, but that's basically what I was saying.


----------

